# Opening Windows 10 Task Manager slows PC down



## CeruleanSwift (Nov 16, 2017)

So every time I go to open Task Manager I noticed that my PC slows down to a halt. I also did notice some games tend to run a little sluggish in game when I turn my mouse to view around as a player.

I tried everything from scanning for viruses, used malwarebytes, a registry cleaner once. Looked for any programs I do not need or did I find any that seemed unusual. 

I did update to the latest version of Windows 10 but I am not sure if that is the cause. It could be from the amount of issues I am reading from it. 

Does anyone have an idea what is causing this? I had no problems like this for a while until recently.


----------

